# iPad vs. Garmin for GPS functions



## Yukon77 (Jan 30, 2013)

Folks,

My brother and I are going on a long Alaska rafting trip. I am intent on taking a Garmin hand-held with either Alaska topo or the new Alaska Hunting software. My bother is intent on taking his iPad Mini that has built in GPS reception. He has also purchased a waterproof case for it.

Has anyone used an iPad for GPS function in the wilderness (raft trip or otherwise) that can give me some pros/cons of using the iPad vs. Garmin for GPS functions? The Garmin will either be the floating 78 model, but I may go with the 600 series for the much crisper and larger screen. 

Many thanks.


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

Looking forward to you review!


----------



## funrivers (May 14, 2008)

I used my ipad gps function on the MFS and the Main this summer and last. It worked well. I like the screen size better for my old eyes. I also liked having all of my field guides and other books on the ipad. The main disadvantage is keeping it charged--but I did not use it enough to run out of juice.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

funrivers said:


> I used my ipad gps function on the MFS and the Main this summer and last. It worked well. I like the screen size better for my old eyes. I also liked having all of my field guides and other books on the ipad. The main disadvantage is keeping it charged--but I did not use it enough to run out of juice.


There are many options to keep it charged. I bought a small solar panel at Costco to keeping it charging while on the water and then I bought BioLite stove to keeping it charged at camp.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

How well did that Biolite stove work for charging?

Been thinking about getting one, but do not know if it is for real or just another gadget to add to my ever increasing shelf of gadgets that promised more than they gave.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

It took time, but we charged an iPod, a gps and a gps watch in about 4 hours to 75%, while boiling shower water for a few people. 

I am sucker for new technology and bought it as soon as it was available. I bring it with me on all my trips now as just in case stove and charger.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Yukon77 said:


> My brother and I are going on a long Alaska rafting trip. I am intent on taking a Garmin hand-held with either Alaska topo or the new Alaska Hunting software. My bother is intent on taking his iPad Mini that has built in GPS reception.


I believe the GPS function on the iPad Mini works off of cell towers and does not receive GPS signals directly like the iPad.


----------



## Sage_Sam (May 17, 2011)

iPad's with 3 or 4g capability do not work off cell towers and have built-in GPS capabilities. Unfortunately most retailers (including the Apple stores) aren't aware of that fact. Myself and others use iPad's for remote public land survey work and while they aren't perfect, they work well in the deepest recesses of the backcountry. The Motion X app works fairly good and there are some other pay services that also work well.


----------

